
Tacit, a CSS Framework Without Classes - yegor256a
https://github.com/yegor256/tacit?oct
======
donum
[http://yegor256.github.io/tacit/tacit.min.css](http://yegor256.github.io/tacit/tacit.min.css)

This is a fine basic styling file, but I wonder how it is a "Framework". There
are no options and no helpers like a grid (except the horizontal navigation
which defaults to just that) or error states.

Why has it pixel values like 2.16px and 6.3px?

It might be a "framework" in the sense of being a good structure to start your
work almost from scratch.

------
gkya
Oh god, the whole thing could have been a single litte ~500 SLOC SCSS file.
But there are about 20 files in the project. It uses DVCS, CI, build
automation and package managers. For what's supposed to be a single little
SCSS file. Why not just put it into one file and that into RCS and publish a
link? And I can tuck the file into my project if I like to...

edit: DVCS, not DVSC...

~~~
philjackson
I don't get your RCS argument.

~~~
gkya
For single files RCS is very very good and simple. A DVCS is good when there
are multiple files that are related, and changes happen across them. This
project should have been a single tacit.scss somewhere, and in that case, RCS
is better than using a DVCS, IMO.

I use RCS for example for my Org-mode files, which are a bunch of independent
files. Each of them have their own history in their own ,v files. Thus, the
changes to my CV does not affect the history of, e.g., my lecture notes.

------
camillomiller
What's wrong with CSS classes? My mom can understand them (really, I tried)
and they certainly pose no problem to the skilled developer. You don't want
bootstrap? Then go with one of the dozen easy and scaled down boilerplates you
can find. One out of the bunch, that I like for its grid system: skeleton 2.0.

~~~
nathancahill
Skeleton is awesome. The maintainer has gone away, but there's an effort to
fork it and continue the project.

~~~
camillomiller
What do you mean by "gone away"? He's not maintaining it anymore? He developed
the 2.0 version though, didn't he?

~~~
nathancahill
Yeah, after the 2.0 version he vanished [0]. Issues and pull requests are
piling up without response. Here's the (questionable) effort to fork it:
[https://github.com/SkeletonFramework](https://github.com/SkeletonFramework)

[0]
[https://github.com/dhg/Skeleton/issues/275](https://github.com/dhg/Skeleton/issues/275)

------
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9345271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9345271)

------
everydaypanos
I have to say a few years back I really really digged this idea of a
"classless society"(lol) and 1. the existence of pseudo helpers like ::before
::after and 2. when used in a project that has no user-html like comments or
descriptions made it look like a solid idea too.

It turned out a very opinionated and inflexible framework that could not
evolve.

So although this seems like a great idea I have experienced high complexity
and inflexibility in evolving a project – these are worse than the typical
class mess that comes with the other approach.

I would love it tho if we could decide on a better basic HTML layout for apps
using just the basic blocks of html just like we have with documents. now the
help section of a website becomes more fun to develop because of the native
support of html for text formatting.

:)

------
flippant
Off-topic: the link is
[https://github.com/yegor256/tacit?oct](https://github.com/yegor256/tacit?oct)

Is the `oct` url parameter significant or just a typo?

~~~
taspeotis
It beats the duplicate URL detector. OP submitted this link less than a year
ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

> If a story has had significant attention in the last year or so, we kill
> reposts as duplicates.

